# Man. this place is boring



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

Not much happens around here. If this were my local pub I'd stop coming. There have to be better places to be.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Just frag a few electric players about effectively playing the polyphonic lines of a Bach fugue like the one below effectively solo on a Les Paul fingerstyle and watch the sparks fly. 

Unfortunately there seems to be very little in the way of acoustic guitar interest here until someone pokes the amp heads with a stick. Not even a sub thread for fingerstyle techniques or nylon techniques and instruments. Almost like walking into a L$M store and asking a clerk about which tensions of guitar strings are on the factory Spanish made acoustic classicals. They can tell you all the specs for stringing a stock Strat, but are completely clueless as to how to correctly string a nylon or a Larivee steel string or even tune the thing without using electronic gizmo. They refer you to their "tech department" LOL. 

Productive engaging discussions about the art and history of acoustic guitar in all aspects including techniques and repertoire is best served elsewhere I fear. You will get a better response in how to best prepare your best buds for mixing into tasty brownies though in other sections of this forum. So all is not completely lost IMO


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

What would you like to talk about?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

See ya!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It's best to click on "new" (top right) than to stick to one inactive sub forum.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm much more an electric player than an acoustic one--but I do play acoustic (I own a 12 string & a classical) & I do enjoy listening to it as well.

And Christopher Parkening is one of my favourite guitar players

If more people post more acoustic stuff--hey cool.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Go play your guitar.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

zontar said:


> I'm much more an electric player than an acoustic one--but I do play acoustic (I own a 12 string & a classical) & I do enjoy listening to it as well.
> 
> And Christopher Parkening is one of my favourite guitar players
> 
> If more people post more acoustic stuff--hey cool.


Cool. OK SEE NEXT NEW THREAD.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 328603
> 
> 
> Oh well.


🎸 💣💥Looks like a class room discussion on playing the chords from and the meaning of the lyrics to "puff the magic dragon" or better still a seminar on how to best play smoke on the water with only your thumb which is about what you get on the electric guitar pages of this forum.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I make fun of the stupid ones to pass the time!


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Eh ? Relaxing, I guess. Sorry. Weather sucks eh. Hockey too now. Wife says get back to bed. Sorry


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

One of Mrs. Greco's favourite sayings: _"Intelligent people never get bored"_

Something to think about.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@greco 

"I am a genius. I am never bored" _-- Salvador Dali_


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

If you think acousticing is lonely try being a jazz enthusiast. Bebop. Whaaa???

I meet a new jazz player once every 8-10 years.

On topic, I do have a Collings OM1AJL (Julian Lage) incoming!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

teleboli said:


> If you think acousticing is lonely try being a jazz enthusiast.


I'm trying. It is lonely.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

jazzereh said:


> Not much happens around here. If this were my local pub I'd stop coming. There have to be better places to be.


There is a big correlation between this sentence and Covid-19 pandemic.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> What would you like to talk about?


Be the change you want to see in the world


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

See if you can dig up more 15 year old threads to spice up the day.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like that there is an abundance of posts about nylon strings and jazz in a thread with boring in the title


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

you want less boring? go to You Tube, log into one of the live news casts with Trump,Fox for example, and say something bad about him. should solve the boredom thing.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

sakana said:


> you want less boring? go to You Tube, log into one of the live news casts with Trump,Fox for example, and say something bad about him. should solve the boredom thing.



You can stay right here to get the same type of reactions. Just mention TRUEEEDOHHP and watch the stink peel the paint off the walls.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> You can stay right here to get the same type of reactions. Just mention TRUEEEDOHHP and watch the stink peel the paint off the walls.


give it a day or two, they’re out celebrating atm and the hangovers are gonna be bad


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just a little musical interlude.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> I make fun of the stupid ones to pass the time!


What he means is he can't play guitar.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

player99 said:


> What he means is he can't play guitar.


While there IS evidence that you say a lot of truly stupid shit, there is, as yet, no evidence that @Chitmo can’t play guitar. You may or may not be right though. However, he can always learn to play better. Not sure what you can do about your end though.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> While there IS evidence that you say a lot of truly stupid shit, there is, as yet, no evidence that @Chitmo can’t play guitar. You may or may not be right though. However, he can always learn to play better. Not sure what you can do about your end though.


very well put. The other side of it is that my skill is a moot point, I have anxiety issues and will never play in public so I’m my only critic. For me it’s a hobby to destress and relax more so than trying to be better than the other guy or have the best stash of gear.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Chitmo said:


> I have anxiety issues and will never play in public so I’m my only critic. For me it’s a hobby to destress and relax more so than trying to be better than the other guy or have the best stash of gear.


I can completely relate to this. It also encourages me knowing that others suffer the same, as bad as this sounds, it is really a comforting thought. I find it very difficult to test drive something in a store because somebody might hear me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> .. there IS evidence that you say a lot of truly stupid shit ..
> Not sure what you can do about your end though


Think that this is player's true identity?








The Great Heavy Metal Hoax


How a down-on-his-luck headbanger fabricated a persona, faked a tour, and promoted himself as a hard-rock savior




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh, I make no judgements as to what he’s really like in person. I’ve never met him. I’m not naive enough to think everything on here is exactly the same in person.

I’ve dealt with some confrontational assholes here...and then met them in person only to find out that they are actually quite quiet and meek.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> While there IS evidence that you say a lot of truly stupid shit, there is, as yet, no evidence that @Chitmo can’t play guitar. You may or may not be right though. However, he can always learn to play better. Not sure what you can do about your end though.





Chitmo said:


> very well put. The other side of it is that my skill is a moot point, I have anxiety issues and will never play in public so I’m my only critic. For me it’s a hobby to destress and relax more so than trying to be better than the other guy or have the best stash of gear.


Ah now all the bully boys come out to play.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s funny how you can say insulting stuff but it’s NOT bullying. Lol. Get over yourself.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

player99 said:


> Ah now all the bully boys come out to play.


We’ve had this chat before, I’m not bullying.... merely stating observations.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Ah now all the bully boys come out to play.





player99 said:


> What he means is he can't play guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, there are very few acoustic players or acoustic interest in this forum. I started a similar thread a couple of years ago. Several members disagreed and shortly thereafter, it went back to its half dead status.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Funny that you declared it dead a couple of years ago and yet here it is, still the same.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> It’s funny how you can say insulting stuff but it’s NOT bullying. Lol. Get over yourself.


Sticking up for myself while a bully amuses himself bullying forum members he deems worthy of his bullying. He has mental issues, but that isn't a license to be a bully.


Chitmo said:


> We’ve had this chat before, I’m not bullying.... merely stating observations.


Me too. You need to get your mental health issues under control.



laristotle said:


>


Another school yard bully piling on. Bullies rely on their strength in numbers.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Metal Issues is a good band name.

And an excellent label name.

Already done.,.Heavy Metal Issues, The World's Greatest Illustrated Magazine.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I am curious to read why @jazzereh did not came back and write what he would like to read about here.
On another forum I once answered to such a message something like "A forum gets rich with the meat each one brings in."


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

This is like Facebook or some crap. Seriously. Just turn it off and go play for a few minutes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jazzereh said:


> Not much happens around here. If this were my local pub I'd stop coming. There have to be better places to be.


If this were your local pub you could get yourself a glass and a shot. Maybe put some money in the jukebox or watch the strippers. You can always find something to do in a pub and here too.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jazzereh said:


> There have to be better places to be


Come over to the fun side .. The Political Pundit Forum 🤡
You have to contact admin for access.
No secret handshakes required.
You'll be shaking your head, spitting coffee at your screen, applaud in agreement or sneer at what you read.
Best part of it .. you can type whatever's on your mind.


----------



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

Actually, I have been watching with some amusement and dismay with the comments. It's unfortunate that some people so quickly jump to insults. Was wondering if and what kind of discussion the post would start. I've been writing on other threads.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

why is it a surprise that most of the content on a forum is about things the members are interested in? after all, the content is 100% user generated. if most of the members are not interested in playing green sleeves on a 400 yr old guitar, it would be more surprising (to me) if i found their forum to be full of threads about it. 
i like to hear meat and potatoes rock & roll. i don't see a ton of threads about hardbone, thundermother, bullet, etc. i suspect because not many of you are into them as much as i am. that's fine, there are some threads i do find interesting, and i read those, avoiding the green sleeves and jazz threads


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Wouldn't jazz threads just be a bunch of words thrown around at random??


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

Verne said:


> Wouldn't jazz threads just be a bunch of words thrown around at random??


Andy Flake, wasn’t that his name? LOL


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jazzereh said:


> Not much happens around here. If this were my local pub I'd stop coming. There have to be better places to be.


After clicking on the website in your post, you don’t seem like a particularly exciting sort yourself.


----------



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

Now that is the kind of cheap, easy insult that I have come to expect from uniformed, anonymous folks on the internet. You know nothing about me as I know nothing about you and given that comment, not interested in knowing you. Given the number of posts, you probably spend too much time on the internet. See, I can do it as well.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If you find it boring; well, it is what it is and it's not likely to change anytime soon.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Having been on the earliest versions of "the net" since 1985, on Usenet newsgroups since 1991, and eventually the WWW since 1994, I will say that the emergence of the so-called "smartphone" has generally reduced the quality of discourse on hobby forums and other sites, largely because it tends to elicit short snarky and impulsive remarks by folks who might revise and edit their comment/response if they were on a desktop or laptop, but who tend to stick with whatever Twitter-length permits these days, and often post when they are in the middle of something else (I hope to goodness NOT driving). So.I'm afraid that unless you're cruising/surfing sites where academics duke it out over research ("Oh yeah? Well you peptide research types can go suck my...") the brief missives people pump out quickly are not likely to engross you. That's not your weakness, and may well not be theirs, either. It is certainly a weakness of the technology and what it does to us.

Having said that, a) some kinds of topics are more likely than others to elicit actual discussion rather than glib opinion, so one's expectations need to be realistic, and b) areas that are largely off-topic from the basis of the hobby forum tend to be where people ruffle each other's feathers and say things they probably regret, or maybe _should_ regret. Finally, EVERY forum goes through the doldrums from time to time, not because the people are dull or the subject matter is dull, but because there doesn't feel like there is anything new to talk about at the moment and nothing is lighting a spark. It happens to the best of them.



jazzereh said:


> Not much happens around here. If this were my local pub I'd stop coming. There have to be better places to be.


Now, you have to admit that your thread starter WAS a little inflammatory and troll-like, so without stepping in earlier to clarify or smooth anything you shouldn't really be surprised at the sorts of reactions elicited. How could one NOT expect defensiveness and irritation, which quickly turns into "piling on"? Was that your intention, or was it some kind of test to see if folks could be civil under duress?

As for the acoustic subforum, I guess there are a few reasons why it isn't especially busy, compared to other subfora:
a) decent acoustics cost more than most electrics so folks tend not the acquire that many, providing less to talk about;
b) acoustic guitar tends to be more focussed on acquiring technique and much less on gear acquisition and/or repair;
c) more people here likely play electric than play acoustic; I don't know how _much_ more,but they (i.e., _acoustic players_) clearly aren't the majority.
None of that is a bad thing or any sort of weakness; just an explanation for why anything electric-related sees more activity than most things acoustic related.

You haven't been here very long. Give it a chance. You may stumble onto something that appeals to you. And if not, well you tried.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

cheezyridr said:


> why is it a surprise that most of the content on a forum is about things the members are interested in? after all, the content is 100% user generated. if most of the members are not interested in playing green sleeves on a 400 yr old guitar, it would be more surprising (to me) if i found their forum to be full of threads about it.
> i like to hear meat and potatoes rock & roll. i don't see a ton of threads about hardbone, thundermother, bullet, etc. i suspect because not many of you are into them as much as i am. that's fine, there are some threads i do find interesting, and i read those, avoiding the green sleeves and jazz threads


Greenfleaves? Personally I find most of today's head banger jam music and lyrics boring as hell. Moaning a groaning about not being able to get laid or looking like they are in the process of having a bowel movement while playing the guitar. 

On the other hand carefully studying some of the music and lyrics of pop music from the era of Queen Elizabeth 1, one finds some very risque lyrics often couched in vocal polyphony. There are stories of a wealthy lord who was infamous for engaging in multiple forms of self gratification in front of servants because his advances were put down by a series of very fair maidens, only to realise that his rejections were largely due to his smelling like a clotpole while dancing because he broke into a fever of sweats at the sight of a firm cleavage.

Boring is a relative term and indeed I do find some of my relatives boring. But not as boring and cheesy as some of today's crappy pop lyrics and music!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This thread is boring.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> This thread is boring.


I can't stop laughing.

So Wardonian! 
Orwell would be so proud...and jealous.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Verne said:


> Wouldn't jazz threads just be a bunch of words thrown around at random??


Not always. 







cheezyridr said:


> avoiding the green sleeves and jazz threads


Nothing wrong with Greensleeves and Jazz cheezy.




Roll up a fat one, pop the top on a beer or two and lean back and listen.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Verne said:


> Wouldn't jazz threads just be a bunch of words thrown around at random??


I remember listening to Miles Davis talking and the way he talked was structured kinda like a slow jazz solo.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Wardo said:


> This thread is boring.


TL/DR:


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

And now for something completely different!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A quick question. What guitar is Bucky playing? From the looks of it it's 7 string.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

He was known to play a Benedetto...let's see..,yes, I think so.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Electraglide said:


> A quick question. What guitar is Bucky playing? From the looks of it it's 7 string.


Frank Vignola is amazing , I love his playing . There is a video of him and Tommy Emmanuel playing Hungarian dance #5 that is pretty great.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Now you guys are starting to make this thread interesting. We're supposed to be boring.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Boring. Get it?

Actually, this is a picture from inside the salt mine that employs so many people where I live. Not my picture, I got it off the net, and I've never worked there. Several years ago one of my kids was in Norway (I think it was), overnighting in a hostel, and on the TV in the common room was a documentary on an amazing mine somewhere. She listened, trying to make out the faint English behind the overdubbed Norwegian and suddenly realized it was about the mine where she grew up. She left home as soon as she could, traveled, only to be reminded of home.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh ok! A lot of chicken here and not many feathers. Still pretty much the gold standard imho.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This is my kind of boring.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Eric Reesor said:


> Greenfleaves? Personally I find most of today's head banger jam music and lyrics boring as hell. Moaning a groaning about not being able to get laid or looking like they are in the process of having a bowel movement while playing the guitar.
> 
> On the other hand carefully studying some of the music and lyrics of pop music from the era of Queen Elizabeth 1, one finds some very risque lyrics often couched in vocal polyphony. There are stories of a wealthy lord who was infamous for engaging in multiple forms of self gratification in front of servants because his advances were put down by a series of very fair maidens, only to realise that his rejections were largely due to his smelling like a clotpole while dancing because he broke into a fever of sweats at the sight of a firm cleavage.
> 
> Boring is a relative term and indeed I do find some of my relatives boring. But not as boring and cheesy as some of today's crappy pop lyrics and music!


One of my favourite comedy bits from the '70s was from Franklin Ajaye, who was a semi-regular on things like Midnight Special. He said "Have you heard that new James Brown single? The one where the lyrics are "HAH! Awwwwww yeah. UNH!"... and the flip side is the instrumental version."


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 328846
> 
> 
> Boring. Get it?
> ...


Compared to some your salt mine is boring.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 328857
> 
> 
> 
> This is my kind of boring.


You have pictures of girls with guitars in your shop and I had pictures of girls with motorcycles. Not boring at all.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Imagine thinking this place is boring and only making 3 replies.

Maybe contribute more?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> You have pictures of girls with guitars in your shop and I had pictures of girls with motorcycles. Not boring at all.
> View attachment 328874


Hahaha...I hadn't thought of that when I posted. The human female figure and guitar...I wonder if anyone's ever noticed that before...LOL.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Boring. Get it?





Mooh said:


> This is my kind of boring.











Hard grind: The epic journey of the world's biggest tunnel boring machine


On April 4, the world's largest tunnel boring machine broke through to the open air after almost four years underground. Called Bertha, the giant digger was tasked with the challenge of building a tunnel large enough to carry four lanes of motor traffic under the heart of Seattle. The story of how…




newatlas.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> The human female figure and guitar...I wonder if anyone's ever noticed that before...LOL.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jazzereh said:


> Now that is the kind of cheap, easy insult that I have come to expect from uniformed, anonymous folks on the internet. You know nothing about me as I know nothing about you and given that comment, not interested in knowing you. Given the number of posts, you probably spend too much time on the internet. See, I can do it as well.


Lol...you say that like being cheap and easy is a bad thing! 
always funny when a troll gets thin skinned and acts like he’s taking the high road after he insults the forum.
classless.
it’s interesting that out of all the posts in your troll thread, this was one of the few that elicited a response from you...so I suppose I gave you exactly what you wanted. shame on me as well.
I suspect your posts count isnt indicative of the time you’ve spent on the internet as well 

good luck, hopefully you learn some maturity and respect on your journey.
happy to not get to know you as well. Assholes on the internet are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmmmm, 4 years on here and 43 posts. "Given the number of posts, you probably spend too much time on the internet." I wonder what that says about Mhammer?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

less boring jazz


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> less boring jazz











when you’re sure the “ain’t nobody got time for that!” lady was gonna show in the vid at some point.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Come over to the fun side .. The Political Pundit Forum 🤡
> You have to contact admin for access.
> No secret handshakes required.
> You'll be shaking your head, spitting coffee at your screen, applaud in agreement or sneer at what you read.
> Best part of it .. you can type whatever's on your mind.


I doubt that would work for him. He's pretty obviously of the new mindset - he wants his internet entertainment / guitar conversations provided to him for free without him having to work at it or invest in it in any way, to provide any sort of input, it's all take, take, take, no give, give, give. He's way to 'progressive' to discuss real-world situations, his fantasies of some perfect but unachievable future are just to damn enticing to wake up from.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I doubt that would work for him. He's pretty obviously of the new mindset - he wants his internet entertainment / guitar conversations provided to him for free without him having to work at it or invest in it in any way, to provide any sort of input, it's all take, take, take, no give, give, give. He's way to 'progressive' to discuss real-world situations, his fantasies of some perfect but unachievable future are just to damn enticing to wake up from.


give it a fuckin rest, Karen


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

........said the ultimate Karen on the site. It sure got under your skin when I first called you that. You haven't come up with anything interesting since. Pathetic.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> ........said the ultimate Karen on the site. It sure got under your skin when I first called you that. You haven't come up with anything interesting since. Pathetic.


I don't think you understand the meaning. pathetic is right. go on now, make your rounds this morning, lots more threads to pop into and list your grievances of the day. rinse and repeat all week.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

You guys should try memes.
Gets your point across better than using verbal diarrhea.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the dudes meme game is weak. If you have something for ‘I know you are but what am I?’ he would appreciate the help in finding it.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

greco said:


> I'm trying. It is lonely.


Every genre is lonely right now.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm reading book where it says the ideal female figure is 70% waist to hip ratio, the ideal male figure is 90%.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Hammerhands said:


> I'm reading book where it says the ideal female figure is 70% waist to hip ratio, the ideal male figure is 90%.


Is this book more of a magazine with pictorials??


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Verne said:


> Is this book more of a magazine with pictorials??


It is so boring, I fall asleep after about 4 pages. Boring can be useful.

It does have pictures, the one for this page was Nixon vs. Kennedy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> It is so boring, I fall asleep after about 4 pages. Boring can be useful.
> 
> It does have pictures, the one for this page was Nixon vs. Kennedy.


The beginning of Camelot and just a little before this.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I think we're done here.


----------

